# What’s the point of inviting new campers?



## Berrymia (Dec 30, 2021)

I was wondering that. I mean, they get to live in your campsite and interact with it but is there a point to keep inviting more and more campers, even animals you’re not interested in having as campers? I’m at 70ish campers rn and was wondering if inviting more comes with advantages 
thanks in advance for answering


----------



## Alexi Giovani (Dec 30, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> I was wondering that. I mean, they get to live in your campsite and interact with it but is there a point to keep inviting more and more campers, even animals you’re not interested in having as campers? I’m at 70ish campers rn and was wondering if inviting more comes with advantages ☺
> thanks in advance for answering ☺


Do you mean with amiibos?
If so this video explains the benefits through learning DIYs for their personality type.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 30, 2021)

to your main campsite or cabin? i think it's mostly just because you can level them up faster, since they'll be there every rotation, but i don't think it's really worth it these days since the level cap is so high, and you're not likely to max. that many villagers out before they inevitably raise it again. i once got close to maxing everyone out near launch, but i've gotten further and further away each time they've increased it. i don't think i have a single villager maxed out anymore lmao. i just have a bunch of my favorite highest leveled villagers in my campsite, and a bunch of my least favorite highest leveled villagers in my cabin.


----------



## Berrymia (Dec 30, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> to your main campsite or cabin? i think it's mostly just because you can level them up faster, since they'll be there every rotation, but i don't think it's really worth it these days since the level cap is so high, and you're not likely to max. that many villagers out before they inevitably raise it again. i once got close to maxing everyone out near launch, but i've gotten further and further away each time they've increased it. i don't think i have a single villager maxed out anymore lmao. i just have a bunch of my favorite highest leveled villagers in my campsite, and a bunch of my least favorite highest leveled villagers in my cabin.


Yes, campsite!  and true they do level up faster. Since I try playing the game without spending money levelling up fast is always good! It’s the only reason I invited Diva, Hans or Ava. Too bad you don’t get rewards based on how many campers you invite. But yeah thanks for your reply it kinda confirmed what I was assuming


----------



## Romaki (Jan 8, 2022)

I keep my high level villagers at the campsite and cabin so the villagers that pop up on islands are lower level and get more of a boost from their tasks. I also like to use the "talk" prompt to level up villagers that are close to another level without spending my sweets on them.


----------



## Bobbo (Jan 19, 2022)

When do you get the cabin?


----------

